

Java 7u40 Released - nirvdrum
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u-relnotes-515228.html

======
nirvdrum
This release fixes a lot of long-standing problems with invokedynamic in the
Java 7 series. It'll be fun to play with JRuby 1.7.5 on it when that's
released later this week.

